# Would like a female friend but don't know what to talk about



## mal (Mar 26, 2007)

Just what would we talk about ? I've little interest in music, tv, books, movies, or most fads & trends :| 
On top of that I can't string two words together.


----------



## Letsplaywar (Mar 3, 2007)

*re: Would like a female friend but don't know what to talk a*

.


----------



## mal (Mar 26, 2007)

*re: Would like a female friend but don't know what to talk a*

Yeah I know what you mean, in the average workplace friendship, unless you're into soaps, celebs, or sport, it's difficult to find subjects to even talk about.

Hey i'm a history buff (of sorts) my favourite tv is the various Discovery & History, channels, I love documentries. 
HATE soaps, HATE celeb worship, HATE stuff like Big Brother, Lost, etc, etc. 
Moviewise, hard to narrow down, but the acting abillity has to be the priority, HATE the fomular block buster, shoot em up, buddy movie, crap. 
HATE sport.
HATE fads.
HATE clubbing, & pubs.
HATE HATE HATE.

I use the word HATE a lot :lol


----------



## Letsplaywar (Mar 3, 2007)

*re: Would like a female friend but don't know what to talk a*

.


----------



## mal (Mar 26, 2007)

*re: Would like a female friend but don't know what to talk a*

Almost any era throughout recorded human history. I also like Time Team, although Tony Robinson gets on my nerves a bit :lol


----------



## Avilos (Jul 7, 2005)

*re: Would like a female friend but don't know what to talk a*

You are a Human being right?  Well how about starting with the day to day stuff that everyone has in common.

I lost one of my contacts the other day and was forced to wear my glasses. It was the first time this girl I like had seen me in them. She also wears glasses and I am sure she was surprised to see me in wearing them too. She did not say anything so I asked her if she ever wore contacts? She said she used to but they made her eyes red and needed to stop. I told her what happened to me and then we had this talk about our eyes! Yes it is small talk but now we both know each other a little better.

Men and Women have more in common with each other than they think. The little chores and joys that we all go through all the time.


----------



## Letsplaywar (Mar 3, 2007)

*re: Would like a female friend but don't know what to talk a*

.


----------

